# Problem mit Galaxy Nexus (I9250)



## Ciesto (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebe Redaktion,

derzeit kämpfen immer mehr Galaxy Nexus  Phone User (Samsung I9250) mit ein und dem selben Problem: Sie haben ein  echt klasse Smartphone, mit einem brillianten Display und schnellem  Prozessor, so dass auf keinen Fall in der Mittagspause keine Langeweile  aufkommt, wenn man mal ein Game zockt oder ein wenig im Internet surft.  ABER, wenn man einfach mal telefonieren möchte, versagt in 2 von 6  Fällen das gute Stück!!! Genauer gesagt, sobald man einen Anruf entgegen  nimmt, oder aber auch selbst tätigt (das spielt gar keine Rolle)  versagt als erstes der Thouchscreen und nach ca. 10 Sekunden startet das  Handy einfach neu. Wenn man nun versucht nochmals eine Telefonat zu  führen, erlebt man das gleiche Spiel nochmal. Bisher ist die wirksamste  Methode: Akku raus, ... etwas warten..., Akku wieder rein und dann geht  es erstmal wieder für ein paar Tage. Dann geht der ganze Spaß wieder von  vorne los!

Das ganze sieht dann so aus:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbpHFf55rrA

Derzeit  kocht das Thema in immer mehr Foren hoch. Doch weder von Samsung noch  von Google selbst ist irgendetwas zu diesem Thema zu hören!!!

Selbst  auf der Goggle eigenen Android Seite "code.google.com" auf der ein User  am 15.09.2012 ebenfalls dieses Problem beschrieben hat, ist GAR KEINE  Reaktion von Google zu erkennen! Hier der Link zum Thread: Issue 37485 - android - Galaxy Nexus reboot itself after new call start (only sometimes) 4.1.1 (JRO03C) - Android - An Open Handset Alliance Project - Google Project Hosting 

Immer  mehr Leute die exact das gleiche Problem haben, melden sich dort zu  Wort. Inzwischen haben sie sogar begonnen, das Problem einzugrenzen. Das  Ergebnis bisher: es scheint als wenn fast auschließlich nur Geräte  betroffen sind, die im August 2012 gefertigt wurden.

Deshalb  meine Bitte (und ich denke, ich spreche dabei für viele genervte Galaxy  Nexus Besitzer), könntet Ihr vielleicht in dieser Richtung etwas  recherchieren? Vielleicht kommt ja dann etwas mehr Bewegung in die ganze  Sache, wenn Ihr als "Presse" nachfragt...!

Viele Grüße
René


----------



## batmaan (10. Oktober 2012)

noch nie das problem gehabt.


----------



## blackout24 (11. Oktober 2012)

Es steht ja da, dass es keinen exakten Weg gibt das Problem immer zu replizieren aber wie häufig tritt es den auf?
Habe sicher schon einige hundert Telefonate begonnen mit meinem ohne Probleme. Benutze aber auch die CM10 Nightlies die mittlerweile auf der neuen 4.1.2 Version basieren.

Das Ding habe ich auch seit August.


----------



## Ciesto (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du Dein Handy seit August hast, könnte es gut sein, dass Du gar nicht betroffen bist. Entscheident ist, wann das Gerät gebaut wurde. Das kann man aus der Seriennummer heraus lesen. Diese findet man auf der Rückseite unter dem Akku. Die 4. und 5. Stelle steht für den Monat und das Jahr. Bisher tritt mein beschriebenes Problem bei den Geräten auf, die in der Seriennummer an der Stelle "C8" zu stehen haben!


----------



## JulK279 (17. Oktober 2012)

Hats noch nich


----------



## ULKi22 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, bei mir steht C9, und das von dir beschriebene Problem ist bei mir auch noch nie aufgetreten. 
Habe gerade Android 4.1.1 drauf.


----------



## BlackMaster1990 (20. Oktober 2012)

habe nachgeschaut und habe c8
aber bei mir ist nie ein telefonat abgebrochen oder konnte nach einem nicht mehr den touchscreen benutzen. konnte immer normal auflegen und weite rnutzen O.o
ne freundin hat c8 und hat genau die probleme. ich habe die iwie nie gehabt


----------



## Leandros (23. Oktober 2012)

Wo hast du den Müll denn her?
Einfach AOKP / CM10 flashen.


----------



## Hideout (23. Oktober 2012)

Also ehrlich.. Ein Smartphone und telefonieren? Es geht doch nur noch um schnelleres Internet, bessere Prozessoren, Apps und Betriebssysteme.


----------



## little_hero (25. November 2012)

Hatte das Problem am Donnerstag auch, gerade in einem Moment wo es am ungünstigsten war. Hab den Akku zweimal entfernt und wieder gestartet, dann gings. Nur am Abend kam ich nicht mehr in meine Wlan rein und es meint das schlecht Verbindung ist und wenns den Router gefunden hat, konnte es keine IP anforden. Der Witz, das Handy lag genau vor dem Router  

Alle Einstellungen im Router halfen nichts, also das ganze Handyreset gemacht. Jetzt geht alles wieder nur mit dem GPS kann er mich manchmal nicht orten und (das was ich nicht ganz verstehe) ich krieg kein Update auf 4.2. Mein Kumpel hat es schon, auch Nexus.

Habe auch ein C8, wäre es eigentlich ein Umtauschgrund ? Nochmal zum Telefonproblem : Mir ist eigentlich bloß diese Woche aufgefallen, das mir einmal der AKku komplett leer gegangen ist. Danach geladen und als ich dann anrufen wollte hatte der Gegenpart ganz schlechtes Netz.


----------



## TempestX1 (25. November 2012)

Hilft da ein Hardreset bzw. wurde das mal probiert (vorher aber Daten sichern) ?
Ansonsten schicke es doch zur Reparatur ein, eventuell bekommst du ein Austauschgerät.


----------



## little_hero (25. November 2012)

Weiß ich nicht. Aber was ich heute über die C8-Reihe gelesen hab, lassen mich nicht glücklich zurück. Mal schauen wie sich das Telefon in den nächsten Tagen verhält.

Mal eine Frage zu 4.2. Hängt das auch am Netzbetreiber ob der das Update auch freigibt ? Hab T-Mobile und mein Kumpel E-Plus


----------



## sushi0815 (8. Januar 2013)

ebenfalls ein Nexus mit C8 -> Haar genau das beschriebene Problem!

Hat es schon jemand eingeschickt?


----------

